# Orange Icon 225 clé 3G non reconnue



## Nune (20 Mars 2009)

Hello 

J'ai une clé usb Orange 3g en test au taf.
Je l'installe facilement sur un pc avec XP.
Par contre sous mon mac os x leopard, la clé n'est pas montée donc impossible de faire l'installation.
Y a t il une bidouille à faire ou est elle défectueuse (genre ils ont oublié des fichiers) ?
Si certains ont pu en faire marcher une, merci par avance pour vos tips .


----------



## Hashi (23 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour l'installation de la clé 3g+, je te conseille de télécharger l'application GlobeTrotter Connect sur le site d'Orange.
Une fois installée, il te faudra la configurer afin de pouvoir te connecter à Internet (Menu GlobeTrotter Connect/Préférences, onglet 3G/EDGE/GPRS) et y renseigner les 3 champs (APN, Username et Password).

En espérant que cela t'aidera.


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2009)

Nune a dit:


> Hello
> 
> J'ai une clé usb Orange 3g en test au taf.
> Je l'installe facilement sur un pc avec XP.
> ...



J'ai la même clé et tu dois avoir un soucis. En effet il y a une partition Mac avec une petit soft et une procédure dessus. Il suffit de suivre les instructions et ça marche très bien.


----------



## Nune (24 Mars 2009)

Hashi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour l'installation de la clé 3g+, je te conseille de télécharger l'application GlobeTrotter Connect sur le site d'Orange.
> Une fois installée, il te faudra la configurer afin de pouvoir te connecter à Internet (Menu GlobeTrotter Connect/Préférences, onglet 3G/EDGE/GPRS) et y renseigner les 3 champs (APN, Username et Password).
> ...



Merci pour l'info, j'ai téléchargé GlobeTrotter Connect sur le site d'Orange. 
J'installe et je rentre le pin. 
Là le réseau Orange est bien détecté. 
Ensuite je rentre les infos 3G dans les préférences. 
Mais finalement impossible d'établir une connexion: l'appli m'affiche le message suivant : "Connection could not be established. Please verify your network settings". 

Par ailleurs dans les Préférences réseau, j'ai 4 connections qui se créent au plug de la clé 3G intitulées "Globetrotter HSDPA Modem" 1, 2, 3 et 4.  J'ai essayé de configurer la 1ere mais là encore cela échoue avec le message suivant : " Please verify your network settings."

Le réseau ne semble pas au top dans mon bureau, 2 petites barres mais ça n'avait pas empêché la connexion sous ma vmware XP...


----------



## Hashi (27 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,

Désolé pour cette réponse tardive.

Comme Melaure l'a dit, il doit y avoir, à la base un problème avec ta clé USB (problème que j'ai aussi, puisque le logiciel ne s'est jamais installé non plus chez moi ^^).
Après un certain nombre de recherche sur le Net, j'avais téléchargé un logiciel de chez Orange (le Business Everywhere), mais qui ne fonctionnait pas (normal, je suis allé trop vite en besogne, et donc, pas la bonne configuration réseau ^^) et qui m'a lui aussi installé 5 connexions de type HSDPA Modem (et une seule de valide et configurée...).
Au final, rien ne fonctionnait (si j'avais configuré correctement les entrées FAI, je pense que ça aurait marché ^^).
Je me suis donc rabattu sur le site d'Orange pour télécharger GlobeTrotter, je l'ai installé (en ayant toujours Business Everywhere et les 5 connexions en sus), j'ai configuré les 3 champs pour la 3G et depuis ça fonctionne (j'ai supprimé les 5 connexions en plus ^^).

J'espère que ça t'aidera.
Après, je ne puis plus rien faire, sachant que :
1. Je débute sous OS X
2. Je n'ai pas de Mac (je suis sur un Samsung Q45 Hackintosh pour tester, avant le grand saut) -- Enfin si, j'en ai un, mais très vieux ^^ (il ne me sert plus à rien en plus ^^ Sous System 7 ^^)


----------

